# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Công viên nước Cần Thơ - cong vien nuoc Can Tho

## giangnam_8385

Với diện tích gần 5 hecta, tọa lạc tại Khu Du lịch cồn Cái Khế, phường Cái Khế, thành phố Cần Thơ, Công viên Nước Cần Thơ sẽ là điểm tham quan, du lịch, vui chơi hấp dẫn độc đáo của tỉnh Cần Thơ và vùng đồng bằng sông Cửu Long.

Đến với Công viên Nước Cần Thơ, du khách sẽ đựợc phục vụ các hoạt động vui chơi, giải trí với các trang thiết bị hiện đại nhất của CANADA. Đây cũng là điểm đến hấp dẫn cho du khách trong và ngoài nước vào những ngày nghỉ lễ, những buổi thư giãn cuối tuần hay những buổi sinh hoạt của gia đình, bè bạn hay đối tác kinh doanh sau những giờ làm việc mệt nhọc.


Hãy đến và cảm nhận sự lôi cuốn từ các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh như: máng trượt bốn làn, máng siêu mở trực tiếp, ống trượt xoáy lốc. Đặc biệt, máng trượt phao lắc ngang lần đầu tiên có mặt ở Đông Nam Á tại Công viên nước Cần Thơ, cùng với nhiều loại hình trò chơi nước khác như: hồ tạo sóng, dòng sông lười, sân phun nước, hồ tạo sương mù…Ngoài ra, Công viên Nước Cần Thơ còn có khu vui chơi dành cho các em thiếu nhi với lâu đài nước, những máng trượt hình thú dễ thương để các em có thể chui vào bụng thú và ra bằng đầu thú thật vui tươi và hấp dẫn.

 

Ngoài các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí, công viên thường xuyên nhận phục vụ tiệc, có phòng họp với sức chứa 60 người, sân khấu ngoài trời, quảng trường rộng, đẹp, rất thích hợp cho các công ty, doanh nghiệp tổ chức các buổi tiệc họp mặt và chiêu đãi khách hàng.




Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Sài Gòn - Cái Bè - Cần Thơ - Cái Răng - Vĩnh Long (3 ngày 2 đêm - Giá 630.000VNĐ/Khách)* - *Sai Gon - Cai Be - Cai Rang - Vĩnh Long(3 ngay 2 dem - Gia 630.000 VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Cần Thơ* - *tour du lich Can Tho*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Cần Thơ click vào *du lịch Cần Thơ* - *du lich Can Tho*

----------

